# Anxious Times But Finally Started



## Kaylz (Nov 28, 2020)

So what was meant to be started on the 22nd October was finally started yesterday, it was a complete nightmare with water going down the stairs etc, hadn't been to the loo from about 7:20am until after 4pm when they left, they are supposed to finish at half 1 on a Friday but had to stay until they could fix the "issues" 

Here's how it looks so far 

Have lost a fair amount of space even more so when the shower screen goes up etc, basin and shower screen are currently in mums room, I'm hoping the basin goes in and is usable come Monday but might be Tuesday and I'm feeling very uncomfortable about washing my hands in the kitchen basin, just hope it's all over with soon! 

Will update with more pics as more things are done
xx


----------



## Bloden (Nov 28, 2020)

Gawd, plumbers ALWAYS cause leaks and mayhem! We’ve never had a plumber in the house without a great big leak happening   - coincidence? Hmmm, I think not. Fingers crossed they finish ASAP @Kaylz. And no more leaks!


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 28, 2020)

@Bloden we've had problems in the bathroom for at least 14 years! They kept putting sealant round the bath and saying job done until the next time, guys yesterday now say it was a pipe under the floor all along and with 4/5 of them on it at once it started it big style!    Last time we flooded downstairs badly was when we got our new heating, guy hadn't sealed the old pipe off properly, waterfall out of the cupboard and everything!

Bruce's dad used to do the jobs for the council when I was a kid and there were never issues then, only since they've been using big contractors 

Thanks 
xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> @Bloden we've had problems in the bathroom for at least 14 years! They kept putting sealant round the bath and saying job done until the next time, guys yesterday now say it was a pipe under the floor all along and with 4/5 of them on it at once it started it big style!    Last time we flooded downstairs badly was when we got our new heating, guy hadn't sealed the old pipe off properly, waterfall out of the cupboard and everything!
> 
> Bruce's dad used to do the jobs for the council when I was a kid and there were never issues then, only since they've been using big contractors
> 
> ...


Where I  grew up the council employed their workman, doubt 5hey do these days.  I suspect your right about the contractors.


----------



## Inka (Nov 28, 2020)

That’s looking promising @Kaylz Remember now it’s all started, stressful as it is, the closer it is to being finished.


----------



## freesia (Nov 28, 2020)

@Kaylz, think about how it will look when its all finished. How is the OCD coping with all the upheaval?x


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 28, 2020)

@Inka it absolutely stinks of new wood and has seeped into my bedroom as its 2 steps (if that) from the bathroom lol, its also still freezing through that side of the flat as window and front door were wide open most of the day and there isn't a radiator on the bathroom wall at the moment but yes a little closer xx


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 28, 2020)

@freesia I'm trying to, it will be a surprise to us as it was over a year ago we picked colours etc so neither of us can remember what was chosen! 

The OCD isn't as bas as I thought it might be, I didn't run round cleaning when they were done, I asked the lad if he'd wiped down which he hadn't but would if I wanted him to so he went out and got the spray that you just leave to sit and i was fine with that, also kind of reassured me when he told me they were all tested every week anyway

I'm really trying with it and think I did quite well yesterday, washed my hands at the back of 7 for the last time until after 4pm, used hand sanitizer gel before I ate then an antiseptic wipe to get the grease from the butter off my hands then gelled again, didn't clean the kitchen as vigorously as I've been doing the bathroom sink when Bruce came in etc so I think I'm doing ok  just now, just an inconvenience cause mum is stood hovering over me as I wash my hands after every time I eat and at tea time she's wanting to get on with the dishes so a little more understanding from her would be nice seen as it is the only place to wash my hands, I want a proper wash though (shower)  xx


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 28, 2020)

Anitram said:


> Having just had ours done I know what it's like but it's worth it when you see it finished.
> 
> Martin


as I've just said to freesia it will be a complete surprise as can't remember what we chose lol, I envy you though as at least you had access to another loo, we don't have that luxury lol xx


----------



## freesia (Nov 28, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> @freesia I'm trying to, it will be a surprise to us as it was over a year ago we picked colours etc so neither of us can remember what was chosen!
> 
> The OCD isn't as bas as I thought it might be, I didn't run round cleaning when they were done, I asked the lad if he'd wiped down which he hadn't but would if I wanted him to so he went out and got the spray that you just leave to sit and i was fine with that, also kind of reassured me when he told me they were all tested every week anyway
> 
> I'm really trying with it and think I did quite well yesterday, washed my hands at the back of 7 for the last time until after 4pm, used hand sanitizer gel before I ate then an antiseptic wipe to get the grease from the butter off my hands then gelled again, didn't clean the kitchen as vigorously as I've been doing the bathroom sink when Bruce came in etc so I think I'm doing ok  just now, just an inconvenience cause mum is stood hovering over me as I wash my hands after every time I eat and at tea time she's wanting to get on with the dishes so a little more understanding from her would be nice seen as it is the only place to wash my hands, I want a proper wash though (shower)  xx


@Kaylz thats good to hear. You're doing well and i'm pleased to hear the workers are having weekly tests, that must be reassuring.
I love the idea of a surprise and hope you still like the colours you chose!! X


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 28, 2020)

freesia said:


> @Kaylz thats good to hear. You're doing well and i'm pleased to hear the workers are having weekly tests, that must be reassuring.
> I love the idea of a surprise and hope you still like the colours you chose!! X


It is reassuring but still nervy as they are running between 2-3 houses a day, it would be finished so much quicker for folk if they concentrated on one place at a time, I guess I'd feel better if we were in a place with only our front door but with the entry door being touched by loads of others it freaks me out more, I'm going to try and catch them at the end of every day to ask if they have sprayed or wiped down as it would make it easier on me, may sound selfish I know but its a lot for me to deal with but I don't think its much to ask seen as they are invading my home and the letter said they would wipe down, if I'd known about this leave on spray I'd have bought some myself but too late now for delivery etc, I was tempted to ask mum if she'd ask her boss if I could buy a bottle from them but not sure whether to or not xx


----------



## freesia (Nov 29, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> It is reassuring but still nervy as they are running between 2-3 houses a day, it would be finished so much quicker for folk if they concentrated on one place at a time, I guess I'd feel better if we were in a place with only our front door but with the entry door being touched by loads of others it freaks me out more, I'm going to try and catch them at the end of every day to ask if they have sprayed or wiped down as it would make it easier on me, may sound selfish I know but its a lot for me to deal with but I don't think its much to ask seen as they are invading my home and the letter said they would wipe down, if I'd known about this leave on spray I'd have bought some myself but too late now for delivery etc, I was tempted to ask mum if she'd ask her boss if I could buy a bottle from them but not sure whether to or not xx


Might be worth ordering some. Sounds a handy thing to keep in


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 29, 2020)

freesia said:


> Might be worth ordering some. Sounds a handy thing to keep in


It does but sadly I couldn't find much when I tried to google it last night, plus not really affordable at the moment with Christmas coming up, phone and interner bills etc, I have some 75% alcohol surface wipes to do me just now and antibacterial wipes but I'll be trying to ask them everyday if they've wiped or sprayed down as it takes me ages to do myself and time isn't on my side at the moment with having to have dinner prepared for the next day etc, honestly would just feel much better if they installed the bathroom basin tomorrow and I could start using it as using the kitchen is a right faff   , was hoping they would get on faster than expected and finish it before the Friday but can't see it even though our bathroom is tiny and even smaller now, I just want to feel slightly comfortable in my own home again xx


----------



## freesia (Nov 29, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> It does but sadly I couldn't find much when I tried to google it last night, plus not really affordable at the moment with Christmas coming up, phone and interner bills etc, I have some 75% alcohol surface wipes to do me just now and antibacterial wipes but I'll be trying to ask them everyday if they've wiped or sprayed down as it takes me ages to do myself and time isn't on my side at the moment with having to have dinner prepared for the next day etc, honestly would just feel much better if they installed the bathroom basin tomorrow and I could start using it as using the kitchen is a right faff   , was hoping they would get on faster than expected and finish it before the Friday but can't see it even though our bathroom is tiny and even smaller now, I just want to feel slightly comfortable in my own home again xx


You're doing everything you can for now, fingers crossed it won't be for much longerx


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 30, 2020)

Wet walls done, bath fully installed, windowsill and that in, starting to look quite nice, guy finished at 1:30 saying labourers would be later to clean up etc, must have gotten lost en route as never seen them!  wiped touch points myself which I wasn't wanting the responsibility of doing as I freak out etc and the letter states they will do it!


----------



## freesia (Nov 30, 2020)

Ooohh starting to look good   x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 30, 2020)

Good progress @Kaylz 

Big hugs to you during the works. You are coping brilliantly. It’ll be so gorgeous when it’s done!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 1, 2020)

Think the basin and shower are in and the flooring is down, bath panel is up against lobby wall and the workmen left an hour ago without saying anything! Goodness knows what's happening then! xx


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2020)

We had the advantage of a fully equipped motor home parked at the front of the house when Pete did our bathroom, plus the loo was the last thing he did in terms of removing and replacing the physical equipment - all fairly painless apart from disposal of the rubbish.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 1, 2020)

trophywench said:


> We had the advantage of a fully equipped motor home parked at the front of the house when Pete did our bathroom, plus the loo was the last thing he did in terms of removing and replacing the physical equipment - all fairly painless apart from disposal of the rubbish.


Lucky you! lol, still haven't seen any sign of workmen since the 2 left at half 11, mum won't call to see if anyone is coming back so just got to sit like a twat waiting to see and then clean in a mad rush before tea while bursting for the toilet, anxious as anything today and feeling very, very sick  xx


----------



## helli (Dec 1, 2020)

I hope your bathroom work doesn't drag on, @Kaylz 
It is already looking pretty good but I know how frustrating it can be when workmen disappear. 

My bathroom was done a few years ago. They removed all the tiles from the walls (taking half the plaster with them), pulled up the flooring, unplumbed the washbasin and toilet. Then they realised they didn't have the bath. So I had a quarter finished bathroom for 6 weeks waiting for the bath. 
Unlike @trophywench I did not have the luxury of a motorhome (or drive) so spent 6 weeks cleaning my teeth over the bath and flushing the toilet by filling a bucket and pouring it into the bowl. At least the shower over the bath still worked.

I can survive without a bedroom or living room or dining room but bathrooms and kitchens are necessities so the most stressful by far. 

Take care, Kaylz.


----------



## pm133 (Dec 1, 2020)

6 weeks with a half finished bathroom?
I'm getting heart palpitations just thinking about it.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2020)

I was 17 when mom and dad got a bathroom!  We still had to use chamber pots at night before then.  You kids - never knowing what it's like not to be able to get warm water from a tap!

I'd still happily boil a kettle and have an all over wash in the washing up bowl in the kitchen sink if I needed to, or use a bucket as a loo.  The plinth fan heater in the kitchen warms it up much quicker than the radiator in the bathroom.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 1, 2020)

trophywench said:


> or use a bucket as a loo.


Exactly what we have in the living room for during the day while they are here! xx


----------



## helli (Dec 1, 2020)

pm133 said:


> 6 weeks with a half finished bathroom?
> I'm getting heart palpitations just thinking about it.


It was better than the 2 weeks without a boiler and no hot water. I was grateful the gym was open so I could have a shower even if it was a rushed shower with little privacy for changing and I couldn't bring myself to just go to the gym for a shower so I had a workout every day and wore myself out.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 1, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Exactly what we have in the living room for during the day while they are here! xx


I now realise why my neighbour went away last year when she had her bathroom done.


----------



## pm133 (Dec 1, 2020)

helli said:


> It was better than the 2 weeks without a boiler and no hot water. I was grateful the gym was open so I could have a shower even if it was a rushed shower with little privacy for changing and I couldn't bring myself to just go to the gym for a shower so I had a workout every day and wore myself out.


Been there 3 times in my life. 3 broken boilers in different houses. Took a couple of weeks to fix each time. 
I braved the cold water each day and took cold showers. All of them in winter.
Brutal. I remember being so cold that it was painful. Washing my hair was horrendous.


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 1, 2020)

That`s why I learned as a teenager to do it all myself including the wiring
but never got the hang of plastering, a bit easier today with push fit plumbing.

Hang in there Kaylz we`re all rooting for you. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 1, 2020)

pm133 said:


> Brutal. I remember being so cold that it was painful. Washing my hair was horrendous.


Been there, I couldn't wait on the gas man arriving as my dad was picking me up to take me to Parkhead for a match so just had to jump in, I had really long hair at the time too!    xx


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 1, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I now realise why my neighbour went away last year when she had her bathroom done.


If my grandad cleaned and we were allowed to pop in we'd have used his toilet, if Bruce had a cooker I would've been down at his for at least the week to be honest xx


----------



## pm133 (Dec 1, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Been there, I couldn't wait on the gas man arriving as my* dad was picking me up to take me to Parkhead* for a match so just had to jump in, I had really long hair at the time too!   xx



You weren't one of those hooligans protesting at the game on Sunday were you?


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 1, 2020)

pm133 said:


> You weren't one of those hooligans protesting at the game on Sunday were you?


Nope, I ain't a hooligan lol, think it might've been the time I had to sit on my own as he couldn't get seats together and I was searched cause I had a programme in my back pocket, I was only 17 and had had a few big bottles of lager in the car on the way there  but was still quiet as a mouse! xx


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 1, 2020)

Well they never showed up again! Not thinking much of the company doing it at all, certainly wouldn't use them if we were ever to have our own property (we'd probably use Bruce's dad if he was still able to be honest)

Will take pics when I'm through later and upload in the morning

Bath panel sat in the lobby, rubbish left on the bathroom windowsill, more rubbish left outside the front door in the closey along with our radiator, plastic wrap that was over the basin and pedestal left lying in mum's room, absolute joke like! xx


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 1, 2020)

Horrified Kaylz bottles of lager at 17 what ever next? should have been with me
bottles of Guinness at 13 plus mingling with the young ladies, OMG did I really
say that


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 1, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> Horrified Kaylz bottles of lager at 17 what ever next? should have been with me
> bottles of Guinness at 13 plus mingling with the young ladies, OMG did I really
> say that


Urgh Guinness is absolutely rank! When I was about 15 it was vodka or cider for me, never again although @Northerner has me interested in some flavoured vodkas although I haven't touched alcohol in 4 years come January xx


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Kaylz (Dec 2, 2020)

Well lack of communication and not knowing what was happening really got to me and I'm feeling more anxious than ever, by 11am there was still no sign or word so because my mum insisted yesterday she didn't know what she'd done with the contact number she had I contacted a friend who had there's done last month and put pressure on my mum to phone, turns out the gaffer was round the corner so he said he'd pop round, had a look says the plasterer needs to do the crack in the wall before the painter can do anything (obviously) he had no idea about the hand rail that was supposed to be installed for mum in the shower so said he'll try and get them to do that tomorrow then its get the radiator back on etc, says he'll try and get them to get on and get it finished for Friday afternoon, it better be! I tell you that much! He has no idea why they just disappeared yesterday leaving the bath panel on the lobby wall or anything, told him this is getting to me and my health and explained my OCD and people coming in and out of the house etc and he did seem sympathetic and said there shouldn't be too many more in, fingers crossed he gets their asses in gear and this is over with soon! xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 2, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> View attachment 15694View attachment 15695View attachment 15696



Like wall panelling, grey goes well with bathroom suite.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 2, 2020)

That's lovely. I'd never get Mum's handles around that loo though, not enough space. 

Let's hope the gaffer gives them short shrift and you are sorted tootsweet!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 2, 2020)

Ditto said:


> That's lovely. I'd never get Mum's handles around that loo though, not enough space.
> 
> Let's hope the gaffer gives them short shrift and you are sorted tootsweet!


my shoulder basically rubs the basin when I go for a pee! 

This was the space we had before


We've lost quite a bit of space and there wasn't much to begin with! 

Well nobody has showed today, hopefully someone is early enough tomorrow and things get moving!
xx


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 3, 2020)

Absolutely livid, almost a full 2 days since any work was done and the gaffer says he'll chase them up again, please keep your fingers crossed that its finished for tomorrow! Mum has to go back to work on Monday, its bad enough that she had to take this past Monday and today off as currently she's the only cleaner working!
xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 7, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> Absolutely livid, almost a full 2 days since any work was done and the gaffer says he'll chase them up again, please keep your fingers crossed that its finished for tomorrow! Mum has to go back to work on Monday, its bad enough that she had to take this past Monday and today off as currently she's the only cleaner working!
> xx



Hope you get to see some progress this week @Kaylz and that the end of the project quickly comes into view.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 7, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope you get to see some progress this week @Kaylz and that the end of the project quickly comes into view.


I have been in touch with her it got finished on Friday.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2020)

Thank the Lor' for that!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 7, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have been in touch with her it got finished on Friday.


Ah that’s great news!


----------

